# New DS Trainer -  Metroid Prime Hunters



## shaunj66 (Jun 30, 2006)

*New Trainer: Metroid Prime Hunters (+4)*

By Legacy




A trainer for Metroid Prime Hunters (U) has just been released by Legacy.
As much as we appreciate and respect Legacy's efforts, we can only feel disapointed that the trainer is aimed at disrupting Wi-Fi game play.

The options included are as follows:





			
				lgc-mpht.nfo said:
			
		

> For our first trainer, we decided to disrupt some things and train a Wi-Fi game! Have fun flying around maps as an unstoppable hunter.
> 
> Infinite Energy
> Infinite Missiles
> ...












ÂÂ*View NFO*




*Game Information*


----------



## danielmakana (Jun 30, 2006)

And there went wifi.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah, wow.  Cool... but not cool.


----------



## matt1freek (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(danielmakana @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> And there went wifi.


and in one click all wifi-stats are rendered completely useless/


----------



## blizeH (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh man, couldn't you of just not posted this, please?


----------



## dafatkid27 (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(blizeH @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> Oh man, couldn't you of just not posted this, please?



Well, the link to the actual trainer wasn't posted, so that will keep a few people too lazy to go get it from using it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(blizeH @ Jun 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, couldn't you of just not posted this, please?
> ...


Yes this was the intention...

Unfortunately it will soon find its way into the hands of mis-users.


----------



## Lily (Jun 30, 2006)

Heheh..nice.


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 30, 2006)

Haha, awesome. I don't even play Metroid wifi. I wonder how Nintendo are going to react to this. There haven't been any cases of bannings have there?


----------



## danielmakana (Jun 30, 2006)

unfortunatly you dont even have to look for it to find it. Grrrr its ruined.


----------



## id242 (Jun 30, 2006)

Not that I enjoy playing FPS at all - but that wasn't too difficult of a _filename_ to locate - thanks!
...i may just jump in on the frag fun for a few minutes - before everyone else into this stuff also installs the trainer.

thanks shaun for the post, thanks legacy for the trainer.


----------



## OrR (Jun 30, 2006)

OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, maybe this will finally make Wifi fun... Though not for the guys who actually know how to play the game I guess...


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 30, 2006)

This if nothing else, will make Nintendo start to beef up their WiFi security.  So many people will start complaining, and nintendo will have to do something about this.  I've often wondered if there were ways to do this, and as you're able to play online with an illegal copy of the game, there wasn't much stopping someone from hacking it.  It's a sad day.  If Nintendo does have the ability to ban, I'd imagine now is when they'd start using it.


----------



## Sherv (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I feel bad for the legit players now...oh well, glad I had my fun right when I got the game...it seemed like it had a winning formula but man the game (both SP and MP) just tanked in my opinion. Back to Ouendan!


----------



## blizeH (Jun 30, 2006)

Think of the potential long term problems this will cause though, Nintendo will inevitably develop a way to ban anyone using the trainer, and could extend that even further to ban anyone using flashcards.


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 30, 2006)

If you were to erase your save game would you get a new wifi id? Thereby completely destroying any chance Nintendo had of banning you.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(blizeH @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> Think of the potential long term problems this will cause though, Nintendo will inevitably develop a way to ban anyone using the trainer, and could extend that even further to ban anyone using flashcards.



Exactly.

And about getting a new freind code.  They probably won't even start with freind codes.  They'll probably just ban your Nintendoe WFCID.  And/or your MAC.


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 30, 2006)

Uh huh... stuff like this is just going to encourage Nintendo to take action against peopple using flashcarts and whatnot. =(


----------



## Dizzle (Jun 30, 2006)

Hopefully use of the trainer won't be too widespread.  Probably wishful thinking, but I think something like this will drastically change Nintendo's "laissez-faire" attitude and start doing something about trainers and flashcarts in general.


----------



## martin88 (Jun 30, 2006)

Reminds me of CounterStrike hacking...I'll try this out.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2006)

I am stunned and amazed it is for a very 3d centred game, this means most of the hacking would have either had to be done on real hardware or at the ASM level.

I am certainly going to be having a look at how they done this.


----------



## clark2k (Jun 30, 2006)

That trainer is the worst thing ever happened to the DS scene... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hate online multiplayer hacking!!!!


----------



## Houou (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(blizeH @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> Think of the potential long term problems this will cause though, Nintendo will inevitably develop a way to ban anyone using the trainer, and could extend that even further to ban anyone using flashcards.



I'm also quoting this. Releasing this trainer is such a bad idea.


----------



## OrR (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> This if nothing else, will make Nintendo start to beef up their WiFi security.Â So many people will start complaining, and nintendo will have to do something about this.Â I've often wondered if there were ways to do this, and as you're able to play online with an illegal copy of the game, there wasn't much stopping someone from hacking it.Â It's a sad day.Â If Nintendo does have the ability to ban, I'd imagine now is when they'd start using it.


Actually MPH has been hacked before but the hack was not spread by the author.

So what about that GBAtemp MPH tournament?


----------



## Hitto (Jun 30, 2006)

It's not a *bad* idea, it was bound to happen sooner or later anyway. It's going to make things interesting to say the least.
Also, +1 on how the hell the coders managed to pull this one off. My 0.02$ is that they probably got some "help" in releasing this, as it's going to make the news, big time. News = publicity for a very overlooked game.

Ninty's probably waiting for everyone to talk about this now. And giggling like a schoolgirl.


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 30, 2006)

i know you guys are all complaining, but its not THAT bad... if ninty wanted to ban flashcarts they would have done it by now. and even then, ninjads or similar CAN NOT be blocked. i think its kinda funny


----------



## Golds (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## OrR (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> It's not a *bad* idea, it was bound to happen sooner or later anyway. It's going to make things interesting to say the least.
> Also, +1 on how the hell the coders managed to pull this one off. My 0.02$ is that they probably got some "help" in releasing this, as it's going to make the news, big time. News = publicity for a very overlooked game.
> 
> Ninty's probably waiting for everyone to talk about this now. And giggling like a schoolgirl.


Um... No. That's certainly not true. If anything, this is damaging Nintendo. Also MPH has been hacked before by the guy who also unlocked the Mario Kart tracks. I don't know if he is connected to this trainer but he didn't seem like that kind of guy.


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 30, 2006)

and on top of that i cant even find it. i looked all over!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 30, 2006)

Can someone explan to me what levitate means?


----------



## blizeH (Jun 30, 2006)

To rise or cause to rise into the air and float in apparent defiance of gravity.


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> Can someone explan to me what levitate means?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...or THAT.


----------



## hankchill (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> Can someone explan to me what levitate means?Â



It means to float.

Basically, you can float all around the map without having to touch the ground.

--Henry


----------



## 754boy (Jun 30, 2006)

Please, PLEASE tell me that this doesn't work online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn this sux.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 30, 2006)

Sadly, apparently the whole point of this is to mess with the online. That's just gay.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 30, 2006)

Great, I can't win at the game when I'm playing against normal people. How am I supposed to win against someone who cheats?


----------



## alexp2_ad (Jun 30, 2006)

The funny thing is, I'd probably still get my ass kicked on WiFi with infinite energy on.


----------



## 754boy (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(alexp2_ad @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> The funny thing is, I'd probably still get my ass kicked on WiFi with infinite energy on.



WOW....lol I'm bad but not THAT bad lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, guess we won't be having a MPH tourney on account of this trainer. This sux ass!!!!


----------



## ridgecity (Jun 30, 2006)

"Think of the potential long term problems this will cause though, Nintendo will inevitably develop a way to ban anyone using the trainer, and could extend that even further to ban anyone using flashcards." 

TOTALLLY TRUE. PEOPLE BETTER PUT IN A BALANCE WHAT THEY WANT. CHEAT ON METROID PRIME OR CONTINUE TO PLAY THEIR ROMS.

I BELIEVE THIS IS IRRESPONSIBLE TO PUT THIS HACK THING ON THE FRONT PAGE, CINE IT MAY PUT THE WHOLE COMMUNITY ON RED ALERT.


----------



## Squiffy (Jun 30, 2006)

No need for caps dude.

It's quite fun, you can levitate in morph ball mode and pretend you're in upside down land by rolling around on the ceiling.


----------



## ridgecity (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh well, I'm sure everyone will buy the original card wifi games right after nintendo bans hackers and roms, hehehe...


----------



## Hitto (Jun 30, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ Jun 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a *bad* idea, it was bound to happen sooner or later anyway. It's going to make things interesting to say the least.
> ...



Explain why. With arguments. Right now, it's a potential internet shitstorm. Just like "OMG THEY MADE A REMOTE CONTROL THEY'S GONNA PHAIL", and "LOL THEY CALLED IT WEE-WEE LOL I MAED A JOEK LOL". We'll see if this piece of news manages to reach the bigger newsfeeds.

Publicity = good. The game sells like shit, I don't believe MPH had a huge fan following / community, so they can allow this game to be broken since nobody cares. Tell me how "damaging" this is, since the game is already not popular? See how much people talk everytime something is cracked? There's a newspiece on /. for almost *every* time the PSP's firmware is cracked, for fuck's sake!

Then, when the news dies down, Nintendo can decide to ban flashcart users. They'll find a way... It was *also* bound to happen any time, as well, and this is the perfect excuse without having to sound too "evil" towards the homebrew community. They might let it piss away, but I doubt that.

Plus, trainers are fun. I wanna try floating around in morph ball mode, now


----------



## id242 (Jun 30, 2006)

i do not believe that this will make that much of an impact on the community. sure, people will play 'unknowns' through Internet connections - and plenty others will play each other through mini-lan connections.

remember, this is only one game and not all 400+ games of which are released.

this may even spark others who are unaware of nds-rom hacking, to produce skins and other levels for currently released titles (but that is an exaggeration of the possibilities)

either way - people were called "cheats" in MarioKart.DS and that didnt stop others from playing the game. Now that there is a possibility for the few people who own flashcarts to "truly cheat" by using this hack, you will know who is who and go from there.

nintendo may ban those 'cheat' user IDs from their network - and if you ask me, it will be no big loss. play by the rules and dont get slapped. if you have skills at the game, you wont need the cheat and you also wont have anything to worry about.

those are my two-cents. disagree with me if you want.


----------



## HR_Shadow (Jun 30, 2006)

*sigh*

I would love to use this hack to scare my friends, lol, but releasing it for ONLINE!? Wow...that's not good. especially for people like me who are 5 stars and are actualy good at the game. Anyway, could someone tell me where to get it thorugh a PM or email? I don't need it for wifi, just to use it against local friends who have no idea about roms, hacks, etc, lol.


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 30, 2006)

This is just awesome. I'll try it as soon as my flashcart arrives. Now I can finally annoy my brother who keeps camping at the double damage spawn >=D


----------



## _Mazza_ (Jun 30, 2006)

edit: really late reply


----------



## martin88 (Jun 30, 2006)

Just tried it with EZ4 and it works.


----------



## kalibar (Jun 30, 2006)

Echoing the "releasing this was fucking retarded" sentiment.

You had to know that playing ROMs on WFC was too good to last, though.


----------



## speechless (Jun 30, 2006)

and when a real DS slot cheat device, say its an action replay comes out, you can then do this with with practically any game with the right codes... at that time will there be any more online tourneys?  

this makes it possible for legacy's next firsty to have some sort of intro prepended... interesting


----------



## plasmatron (Jun 30, 2006)

Is the traintro any good ?


----------



## Frz (Jun 30, 2006)

actually nintendo could change the online service so that cheating is harder (for newer games only of course...) just like there are very few cheats for pc online games...

and about banning mac: I believe you can change it by flashing your firmware...


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 30, 2006)

Great as a trainer, incredibly sad that it's online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I doubt there'll be any chance of a MPH tournament anymore btw.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 1, 2006)

Great just great people have to sink this low in order to accel at anything nowadays, and i wonder what the people that were defending against mario kart will say now? It isn't so fair now is it or wait it's in the game so i guess it is.


----------



## INTERNETS (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> Just tried it with EZ4 and it works.



Go eat a dick.


----------



## OrR (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(OrR @ Jun 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hitto @ Jun 30 2006 said:
> ...


You are paranoid.


----------



## martin88 (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> Removed Delete Quote.


I thought offensive posts toward other forum member is not allowed.


----------



## Keva (Jul 1, 2006)

Time to ebay my MPH cart then


----------



## m2pt5 (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Frz @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> and about banning mac: I believe you can change it by flashing your firmware...


There are some things that FlashMe does not mess with; MAC address is one of them.


----------



## Lily (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Jun 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Removed Delete Quote.
> ...



He has been warned and had his posting priviledge removed for a few days to cool off.

/your friendly neighbourhood moderator

--

Just as another note folks, please discuss your point of view - but don't attack each other. 

At the end of the day, it's just a game, and one that via ROM you're playing on the Nintendo WFC unfairly. Arguing whether or not cheating via your illegal copy of the game will ruin the online play is silly anyway. Whatever your reason for playing online with ROMs, if cheaters ruin the experience it's all part and parcel. The Mario Kart hack allowed extra tracks to be played - but not all hacks/patches/trainer will be for benefit. 

That's the risk you take.

/my two cents.


----------



## daRealist (Jul 1, 2006)

I hope that this trainer might encourage Nintendo to either a) tighten up online play so cheating isn't allowed or b) make it so only legit copies of games are able to play online (or play at all).

Remember, piracy is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## martin88 (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(daRealist @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> I hope that this trainer might encourage Nintendo to either a) tighten up online play so cheating isn't allowed or b) make it so only legit copies of games are able to play online (or play at all).
> 
> Remember, piracy is a privledge, not a right.Â


Did you mean: privilege


----------



## daRealist (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(daRealist @ Jun 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that this trainer might encourage Nintendo to either a) tighten up online play so cheating isn't allowed or b) make it so only legit copies of games are able to play online (or play at all).
> ...



Yes I did. Thanks.


----------



## Triforce (Jul 1, 2006)

Like the rest of you i was pissed at first, but after thinking about it and reading speechless post im no longer bothered by this trainer.
I mean hes dam right, if an action replay comes out then this kinda shit would be released all the time.

These cheats aint that bad either, they dont corrupt other players. I came accross some right nasty hacks while playing PSO. Some guys were fuckin with the textures and maps so you couldn't even move. All you could do was type messages lol. Then the guy pks you, resets your dreamcast, steals all your weapons and sells em on ebay. Now thats what i call corrupting the online play.

This Metroid trainer seems like more of a laugh to me than anything else.


----------



## shado blackstar (Jul 1, 2006)

Something tells me that this will...
A: Ruin a flash cart.
B: Brick your DS.
C: Kill your ability to use WFC, somehow.


----------



## zone97 (Jul 1, 2006)

4 Words for all.

Punk Buster For NDS..


----------



## dg10050 (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(zone97 @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> 4 Words for all.
> 
> Bunk Buster For NDS..



Sigh, I guess we should start getting ready for 5 minute load times for online games... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and I think you meant Punk-Buster.


----------



## tisti (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(shado blackstar @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> Something tells me that this will...
> A: Ruin a flash cart.
> B: Brick your DS.
> C: Kill your ability to use WFC, somehow.



I choose D


----------



## Random seeker (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmm I would like the link to this if it is not against the rules, I only wish to use the levitate option to search the "shadow worlds" in areas such as combat hall.


----------



## notchristopher (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Keva @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> Time to ebay my MPH cart then



Same here


----------



## Solarboy-gil (Jul 1, 2006)

no...NO...NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!. Theres the end of mph's fun

some one just mentioned it on Gamefaqs...i thought it was a joke


----------



## crowba (Jul 1, 2006)

But you know what that means.. your Tetris DS Turnament is over now.. or who can proove that no homebrewed Tetris Trainer was used to cheat a bit ??


----------



## fritz (Jul 1, 2006)

Ah well, time for Nintendo to use their ability to download code when you go online to check for pirate devices. Searching GBA cart address space for a string unique to MP:H shouldn't be too hard.

Long live legitimate homebrew!


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Jul 1, 2006)

GOD DAMN IT!! just played with the cheat .. it's like no point again to play this game .. this just ruiend everything ;S couldn't they just make a new Brick me thingy or something instead for all the cheaters .. this so blows .. really blows .. everyone will keep doing it for sure .. ;S


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 1, 2006)

Well there goes any hopes of a fair MPH GBAtemp tourney. While Infinite Health can be seen since you can see the health of the hunter your attacking. If it's not going down, well it's kinda obvious they are cheating. Levitate is also pretty obvious. It's kinda hard to explain why your in the corner of a ceiling sniping people. But Infinite Missles and Sub Weapons, we can't notice that. And hell, I bet people could still get away with Infinite Health.

I really wish Legacy did not work on this. Online cheating of this kind is just plain wrong and should not be encouraged as it destroys the experience for people other than the cheater. Now I know, it's easy to argue that it could just be used for single player, but the one who coded this must always consider what it could be used for. And if they don't give a fuck.... oh well, you can't exactly tell them not do to what they like to do on their own time.

Outside of that rant, it really doesn't affect me. I don't play MPH online and I sure as hell wouldn't get far in a tournament for it anyways.


----------



## OrR (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(crowba @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> But you know what that means.. your Tetris DS Turnament is over now.. or who can proove that no homebrewed Tetris Trainer was used to cheat a bit ??
> 
> Why does an MPH trainer change anything about Tetris?
> 
> ...


However, I heard on gbadev that it's possible to change your MAC address though there are no comfortable tools for it, yet.


----------



## Random seeker (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmm, it says apply the patch to it, however nothing happens when i boot it up when i do it.


----------



## haccess (Jul 1, 2006)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## ridgecity (Jul 1, 2006)

well LEGACY did say he wanted to disrupt the wifi gameplay...

he disrupted it so much he blew the best part of the game. Thanks LEGACY, why don't you try Mario Kart Now? how about Tetris DS??? 

Not counting all those Flashcards makers that are going to be closing shop due to the banning anytime now...


----------



## Hunter (Jul 1, 2006)

i'm sure i can honestly say. that with the release of this. there will be a very very slim change that there will be a GBAtemp MPH comp.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jul 1, 2006)

MPH is not even that fun of a game anyway... Bring on Clubhouse Games Tournaments!


----------



## leetdood (Jul 1, 2006)

While Legacy seems to want to disrupt Wi-Fi play, I have to say, as some of you all, I am very disappointed. It's not something I play, but encouraging cheating anywhere does ruin the fun for the people who actually paid for the legit copies and want to play on WFC. I'm not trying to stick up for the little guy, but... it's just not right to waste their money. Cheating can be fun, but same as some things, it's not worth it in the long run because it makes things harder for everybody.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(speechless @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> this makes it possible for legacy's next firsty to have some sort of intro prepended... interestingÂ


Oh god....no....I can give two fucks about online since I rarely play anything online due to shitty 5 minute wait times. Sucks for all you guys though. I am however bummed about the idea of having intros again......


----------



## sage_inferno (Jul 1, 2006)

trainer is buggy for single player...back to the trashcan you go


----------



## ShADyX (Jul 1, 2006)

piece of crap. should've stayed buried where it belongs... expect a tetris trainer in the next few weeks


----------



## m2pt5 (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Jul 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > There are some things that FlashMe does not mess with; MAC address is one of them.However, I heard on gbadev that it's possible to change your MAC address though there are no comfortable tools for it, yet.


Oh, I never said it wasn't possible, I just said that standard FlashMe doesn't mess with it. If you get a firmware dumper/flasher and you know what bits of the dumped firmware to change, you certainly can change your MAC address.


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 1, 2006)

I found when using the missiles in 'Single player' the game goes glitchy... change back to laser and it rights itself.


edit.. it seems to crash/lock too. It maybe I have too many cheat options on or maybe I shouldn't have trimmed the rom... or it could be that this trainer is really only aimed at multi-player.


edit2.. has anyone managed to connect up to another local DS ? I keep getting disconnected when the level starts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is with an EZ4 and Supercard, I suspect it's to do with the EZ4 as quite a few games disconnect with it. I'll try it later with 2 Supercards.


----------



## Killermech (Jul 1, 2006)

I do hope something good comes out of this... like the future wifi game makers reconsider taking a different approach for the wifi games. So stuff like this could be prevented even if it happends.

But still... ruining a perfectly good game online... *throws his mph copy in the trashcan*


----------



## id242 (Jul 1, 2006)

To everyone who now says, "...throws MPH in the trash"... are you basically saying that you never play the actual single player version of the game, or the download-wifi version? I mean, honestly now - is this game so worthless and horrible that it's only good for playing as Internet-wifi... if that's the case, then I can see why you look forward to throwing your LEGIT mph into the trash.


----------



## Killermech (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(id242 @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> To everyone who now says, "...throws MPH in the trash"... are you basically saying that you never play the actual single player version of the game, or the download-wifi version? I mean, honestly now - is this game so worthless and horrible that it's only good for playing as Internet-wifi... if that's the case, then I can see why you look forward to throwing your LEGIT mph into the trash.



Well, I've played through single player and unlocked everything. Might get back to single player and replay it maybe in..  4-5 months? As for the beauty of a wifi game is that you don't need to rely on others whenever you wanted to play vs others. But to play ds2ds you must find someone that wishes to play, arrange meetings etc. Compared to wifi which you only need lay down, turn it on and go hardcore in an instant if you are capable of wifing at home.

So in conclusion.. yes.. the diamond.. the 5x damage dagger.. it's heart.. the super legendary rare sword.. or as you would put it... was in wifi.


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 1, 2006)

I give up... can anyone get this working between 2 DS   ... I can play about a 1/2 a minute max before getting the discconcted screen.


----------



## accolon (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh well, I never played MPH online, and now it's too late. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banning the MAC address won't help, simply because it's not possible. MAC adresses are part of level two of the ISO/OSI model. This level is called data link layer, it transfers data between adjacent network nodes on the same local area network segment. This means that Nintendo's WFC servers don't know the MAC addresses of the currently connected DS, it's only used between the DS and the WiFi router you're using.

Unless WFC capable games tell the MAC address of the DS they're running on to Nintendo's servers as part of the authentication procedure or something like that, there's no way to ban specific addresses. Looking at the current WFC system, I bet there's no such system...

I hope Nintendo improves WFC with the release of the Wii. I don't like Microsoft, but their XBox Live shows how you can build a great online gaming service.


----------



## Squiffy (Jul 1, 2006)

I was playing it last night and was disconnected in the middle of the match on wifi.
*grabs tinfoil hat*
Well, I played tetris ds wifi immediately after it, so they obviously didn´t ban me.


----------



## wohoo (Jul 1, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO! why!? WHY?! why is there people who want's to cheat ONLINE!? their ip's shuld be banned from everything, yes EVERYTHING! damn i hate cheaters online! ARRRRRGH! i'm going to strangle everyone who cheats online while playing with me... well.. i wish i could ;P


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 1, 2006)

I have no wifi to test this with but for the other 2 modes.. single player and multiplay.. I find this trainer buggy.

Tried every way I can think of.. with the trainer applied the game disconnects all the time or freezes in single player.  Without the trainer (trainer unpatched rom) it works fine in both modes.

Fix please


----------



## Frz (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Frz @ Jun 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > and about banning mac: I believe you can change it by flashing your firmware...
> ...


indeed but you can nevertheless change your mac. There are no tools to do that yet but I I believe ppflash (hard overwriting the whole firmware) changes your mac... so it can bo done...


----------



## Legoblokje (Jul 1, 2006)

Where can this trainer download?


----------



## falcon!! (Jul 1, 2006)

**be** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On #ndstemp channel


----------



## Legoblokje (Jul 1, 2006)

Where?? no link?


----------



## djgarf (Jul 1, 2006)

i find this all highly amusing lol
as soon as legacy release a new wanted rom you will all be singing their praises again


----------



## HR_Shadow (Jul 1, 2006)

Where can i download this?


----------



## danielmakana (Jul 1, 2006)

gosh the people asking where it is are such noobs lol. They were told just a few posts up.


----------



## Legoblokje (Jul 1, 2006)

im not good in irc can i metriod trainer posting to [email protected]


----------



## HR_Shadow (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(HR_Shadow @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> Where can i download this?



I saw, but I don't really know what #ndstemp is. Could you explain it to me?


----------



## djgarf (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(HR_Shadow @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(HR_Shadow @ Jul 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Where can i download this?
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/djgarf/ircfaq

use that guide but join #ndstemp instead of #gbatemp
you could always join both and see what fun is too be had though :@)


----------



## undyingforce (Jul 1, 2006)

ok...im a newb...so take it easy on me...

let me get this straight.  people with legal copies of MPH can download a trainer to thier flashcart (which goes in the GBA slot) and use the cheats???

How about people with an illegal copy MPH (say...ROM) and the flash cart...can they wi-fi???

thanks


----------



## HR_Shadow (Jul 1, 2006)

Thx.


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(undyingforce @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> ok...im a newb...so take it easy on me...
> 
> let me get this straight.Â people with legal copies of MPH can download a trainer to thier flashcart (which goes in the GBA slot) and use the cheats???
> 
> ...



no you got it wrong... it's more for people with blagged copies, they can download this patch, patch the rom and flash it their carts.


----------



## Tainted. (Jul 1, 2006)

So is there more information on this trainer?


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Tainted. @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> So is there more information on this trainer?




yes there is ... It doesn't work properly on EZ4 and Supercard in Single Player or Multi-Play.


Any M3 users like to report their results ?


----------



## FSSimon (Jul 1, 2006)

What if this was a way for LGC to hide some malware?


----------



## HR_Shadow (Jul 1, 2006)

I have the trainer downloaded and unzipped, but how do I patch the ROM? What program do I need to run?


----------



## Astral_ (Jul 1, 2006)

If Nintendo starts banning MAC adresses I'll think twice about buying a DS on eBay.
Good thing I don't think they can do it, with so many WFC connections working in Router mode ^^


----------



## nintendofreak (Jul 1, 2006)

question for supercard users...
i patched it with the software, but it only makes the .nds.dsq file but no .nds.sav file... how about you guys? 

thanks in advance


----------



## undyingforce (Jul 1, 2006)

it's more for people with blagged copies

[/quote]

blagged copies????


----------



## OrR (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(FSSimon @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> What if this was a way for LGC to hide some malware?


Um... Possible, but there could be malware in every rom you download. What would be the point? Most people here would probably say that it IS malware...


----------



## kennyboy (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(HR_Shadow @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> I have the trainer downloaded and unzipped, but how do I patch the ROM? What program do I need to run?



don't think you'll get any help here. Cheating online is frowned on. Wasn't there anyway to make it only work for single player only?


----------



## peachykean (Jul 1, 2006)

don't cheat.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> For our first trainer, we decided to disrupt some things and train a Wi-Fi game!


Internet superheroes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for nothing


----------



## martin88 (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(HR_Shadow @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> I have the trainer downloaded and unzipped, but how do I patch the ROM? What program do I need to run?


1. Extract the content of the trainer archive.
2. Put the original 0367 rom (wrg-mph.nds) with it.
3. Go to dos prompt under the same folder, type *bspatch wrg-mph.nds wrg-mph-hacked.nds lgc-mpht.bdf* and press enter.
4. A new file called wrg-mph-hacked.nds will be created, this is the rom with the trainer in it.


----------



## corbs132 (Jul 1, 2006)

its really no big deal. if you beat someone who isnt using the trainer and your not, congrats! you have just proven how much better you are! plus, maybe about 10% of the people on wifi even have a flashcart, 80% of them know about the patch, 60% of them dissaprove, and then only 50% of them know where to find it. 90% of them know how to use it. that means only 1.26% of the people will be using it. DONT WORRY ABOUT IT lol thats my two cents.


(all percentages bullshitted by corbs132 to make people stop complaining)


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 1, 2006)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> its really no big deal. if you beat someone who isnt using the trainer and your not, congrats! you have just proven how much better you are! plus, maybe about 10% of the people on wifi even have a flashcart, 80% of them know about the patch, 60% of them dissaprove, and then only 50% of them know where to find it. 90% of them know how to use it. that means only 1.26% of the people will be using it. DONT WORRY ABOUT IT lol thats my two cents.
> 
> 
> (all percentages bullshitted by corbs132 to make people stop complaining)




nice one... but you forgot the fact that it actually doesn't work properly for at Supercard and EZ4 users.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2006)

I too feel this is getting overblown: cheating online has always happened and probably always will. Speechless' comment about the action replay is right on the money as well.

Triforce said about Phantasy Star online, I too played it (episode 1 on the DC before it ahem "flew" out of the window) a fair few times online (fair few times = monthly £60 dial up costs). I too got PKed (PK was hack that enabled someone to kill someone else instantly with no chance of a comeback) all the freaking time (I lost a bunch of nice hard earned weapons too until I learnt to store things before going online, sheads a tear for the spread needle with decent stats and the C.Bringer rifle).

Still my earlier comment on how this must have been a fair challenge to pull off still stands and yes I would have prefered some decent hacks like I saw on Halo while online (Some of the Halo map hacks were incredible) but that is going to take exceptional skill to pull off for the DS.

One final thing despite purely guess-timate stats (aren't all stats) corbs132 is right, I imagine most of you play with friend codes, if at all, and if your friends cheat like that then maybe it is time to get new ones.

So legacy I thank you for this trainer, I shall never use it online in any capacity but it is good to see trainers.

And I was not going to post until I had a look behind the scenes on this one..... Guess I will fire up my hex editor now then.


----------



## HR_Shadow (Jul 2, 2006)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> its really no big deal. if you beat someone who isnt using the trainer and your not, congrats! you have just proven how much better you are! plus, maybe about 10% of the people on wifi even have a flashcart, 80% of them know about the patch, 60% of them dissaprove, and then only 50% of them know where to find it. 90% of them know how to use it. that means only 1.26% of the people will be using it. DONT WORRY ABOUT IT lol thats my two cents.
> 
> 
> (all percentages bullshitted by corbs132 to make people stop complaining)




Exactly.


----------



## leetdood (Jul 2, 2006)

Okay, let's bring Counter-strike into this discussion as an example. Not an example of cheating, but an example of how percentages may work.

Let's say that only 1.26% of the people playing cs like the awp and use it regularly. 

When one of thoses 1.26% use the awp, other people sometimes tend to get frustated and want to get that person back. What do they do?

Use the awp. This becomes a kind-of ripple effect, and it ends up with half of the players camping with the awp or an awp ban. 

This may not be the best example, but it's something we can all understand and it's the best one I could think of.


----------



## id242 (Jul 2, 2006)

QUOTE(leetdood @ Jul 1 2006 said:


> Okay, let's bring Counter-strike into this discussion as an example. Not an example of cheating, but an example of how percentages may work.
> 
> Let's say that only 1.26% of the people playing cs like the awp and use it regularly.
> 
> When one of those 1.26% use the awp, other people sometimes tend to get frustated and want to get that person back. What do they do?




but not everyone has access to a $75+ flashcart... or even knows that they exist, let alone the desire to "take a chance flashing a $130US nintendo.ds". most people who own DS' are under the age of 17 and still live at home with mom & dad.

im sorry to sound very narrow minded in this, but i jumped onto MPH earlier today and joined into several tourneys and haven't come across a single person with "cheat" turned on. heck, if someone is in a game with the cheat on, I will quit and start another game if i desire - im not really worried that the end of the world will come if my stats get all goofed-up - im in it to play the game... fair

[edit: works just fine with supercard-sd & latest flashme and softwares]


----------



## harryjon35 (Jul 2, 2006)

can nintendo actually detect if you're using a flashcard? i can't imagine how they can do it.

would suck if they start banning flashcards because of this trainer.


----------



## xflash (Jul 2, 2006)

well i suppose it's too bad legacy didn't make a wifi trainer block ya know so it wouldn't affect wifi and only wirless and single player. wait a sec say what happens if you use download play with the trainer does it affect the other players too?


----------



## Houou (Jul 2, 2006)

QUOTE(xflash @ Jul 2 2006 said:


> well i suppose it's too bad legacy didn't make a wifi trainer block ya know so it wouldn't affect wifi and only wirless and single player.



Read the nfo, Legacy made it for the purpose of disrupting WiFi.


----------



## bay0man (Jul 2, 2006)

AT LAST I HAVE CHGEN TO BEAT OTHERS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))) thnx LEGACY!!


----------



## yaguang (Jul 2, 2006)

Dammit, i can't get my irc to work no matter what, could anyone be so kinds as to send the trainer to my email:
[email protected] 
pretty please


----------



## ditto_n (Jul 2, 2006)

QUOTE(harryjon35 @ Jul 2 2006 said:


> can nintendo actually detect if you're using a flashcard? i can't imagine how they can do it.
> 
> would suck if they start banning flashcards because of this trainer.



If they could, don't you think they would have long ago? You're retarded if you think this trainer is going to do anything more then have them add more security measures and CRC checks in newer games. Action Replay allowed you to do this sort of stuff almost right after the game came out.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 2, 2006)

QUOTE(yaguang @ Jul 2 2006 said:


> Dammit, i can't get my irc to work no matter what, could anyone be so kinds as to send the trainer to my email:
> [email protected]
> pretty please


how about no?


----------



## Haruspex (Jul 2, 2006)

I like this trainer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly i using it for single player mode only to finish this f*****g game!I don't have enough patience with games now as i did when i was 16 let's say.

And about wi-fi...Soon i will get the Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector and honestly i don't going to use this trainer because it's no fun that way.And besides i am not going to play MPH Online much.I suck at FPS and i don't really like these types of games.Mario Kart DS is better for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or maybe pro evo 6 when it will be released

I just hope they don't release any more trainers that are compatible with wi-fi... :'(


----------



## yaguang (Jul 2, 2006)

QUOTE(ditto_n @ Jul 2 2006 said:


> QUOTE(harryjon35 @ Jul 2 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > can nintendo actually detect if you're using a flashcard? i can't imagine how they can do it.
> ...


----------



## danielmakana (Jul 2, 2006)

*IF* Nintendo wanted to they *could* stop us from going online with our roms. However someone would figure out a way around this and Nintendo would have to do something about that. It is hard to say with Nintendo and roms. They tried extremely hard to make the Gamecube boot no backups but for the Gameboy advance they put forth almost no effort. They knew the GBA would get flashcarts because the GBC did. Nintendo seems to almost not even care about roms on their handhelds.


----------



## daRealist (Jul 2, 2006)

QUOTE(ditto_n @ Jul 2 2006 said:


> QUOTE(harryjon35 @ Jul 2 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > can nintendo actually detect if you're using a flashcard? i can't imagine how they can do it.
> ...




There's an Action Replay for NDS?


----------



## danielmakana (Jul 3, 2006)

The action replay is not a *True* cheat device. It only allows you to put hacked game saves on your DS cart.


----------



## xflash (Jul 3, 2006)

well i now that i think about it this might come in hany for me since i had reached the final boss on mph but i lost the save since i wasn't paying attention to the supercard while i was gonna play mph so i accedently switched to the saver menu and deleted my save


----------



## cheater666 (Jul 3, 2006)

Pleas give me this Trainer.
Pleas give me Legacy's MPH trainer.


----------



## shahzadmasih (Jul 3, 2006)

I will be glad to tell!!!


----------



## mattias800 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hmm, I tried the trainer and suddenly the games is very buggy. When I use missiles parts of the level are invisible, including the missiles I fire and the enemies I try to hit. Eventually the game just froze.

Am I an exception, or is it like this for everyone?


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 3, 2006)

QUOTE(mattias800 @ Jul 3 2006 said:


> Hmm, I tried the trainer and suddenly the games is very buggy. When I use missiles parts of the level are invisible, including the missiles I fire and the enemies I try to hit. Eventually the game just froze.
> 
> Am I an exception, or is it like this for everyone?




Same here on Supercard. I didn't test on my EZ4 but expect it is the same.

Also I kept getting disconnected almost instantly with multi-play and download and play on Supercard and EZ4.


I suppose this hack is just for internet play.


----------



## ditto_n (Jul 3, 2006)

QUOTE(danielmakana @ Jul 2 2006 said:


> *IF* Nintendo wanted to they *could* stop us from going online with our roms. However someone would figure out a way around this and Nintendo would have to do something about that. It is hard to say with Nintendo and roms. They tried extremely hard to make the Gamecube boot no backups but for the Gameboy advance they put forth almost no effort. They knew the GBA would get flashcarts because the GBC did. Nintendo seems to almost not even care about roms on their handhelds.



The reason why they went though so much trouble with the Gamecube is because it was using DVD's, something many of us already have a burner for in our computers. It's a cheap format and if they had not put in the security measures they did, no one would have bought games. They don't need to do this with their handhelds because they are already cartridge based. How many people do you know own GBAs or DSes, and how many of those actually have a flash cart? It's too small of a niche market to bother.


----------



## FifthE1ement (Jul 3, 2006)

It doesn't work for Multi-Cart play as my friend and I both gave the game and I was using my Supercard and he was using his regular game cart and everytime we try to play it just says we are disconnected when we try to shoot or jump. We tried all of the options, on and off, and no combo seemed to get it to work. So for local wifi it doesn't work. I haven't tried it online yet so I don't know there.

FifthE1ement


----------



## tiptup (Jul 4, 2006)

pro tip: patch a clean usa rom dump and all your problems will go away like magic


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(tiptup @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> pro tip: patch a clean usa rom dump and all your problems will go away like magic




is this  .. 0367 - Metroid Prime Hunters (U)(WRG).nds  ... not a clean dump ?


----------



## danielmakana (Jul 4, 2006)

that is a clean dump


----------



## tiptup (Jul 4, 2006)

only if its crc32 is 7FE4554A


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(tiptup @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> only if its crc32 is 7FE4554A




oh something strange going on with my file then .. crc32= 4A55E47F


----------



## kennyboy (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Jul 3 2006 said:


> QUOTE(tiptup @ Jul 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > pro tip: patch a clean usa rom dump and all your problems will go away like magic
> ...



he means : don't use the trainer and just play with the normal rom.


----------



## meangreenie (Jul 4, 2006)

QUOTE(kennyboy @ Jul 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(meangreenie @ Jul 3 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tiptup @ Jul 4 2006 said:
> ...




oh right.

anyway just used a different checksum calculator and this one does report crc32= 7FE4554A


----------



## fritz (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE(danielmakana @ Jul 3 2006 said:


> Nintendo seems to almost not even care about roms on their handhelds.


Um, you seem to forget about the whole passme / nopass requirement on the DS, and the lack of proper DS slot flash cards until recently. They used 2 sets of encryption on the DS slot. I think they care.


----------



## danielmakana (Jul 10, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Um, you seem to forget about the whole passme / nopass requirement on the DS, and the lack of proper DS slot flash cards until recently. They used 2 sets of encryption on the DS slot. I think they care.



Initially Nintendo seems to care. In all there products they use proprietary media to try and stop piracy. Once the piracy starts they accept defeat and dont do anything. If they wanted to they could stop us from going online.


----------



## FSSimon (Jul 20, 2006)

Tried it with download play. The load menu is there on the downloading DS. And it works.


----------



## kudaku (Aug 11, 2006)

this is weird, i think nintendo is watching everything that happens concerning ROMS and Trainers
I was playing with the trainer online (had to just TRY it, but don't worry i killed myself near the end so i won't win)

anyway the second battle, in the middle of it
i got disconnected, and a message that said "Hackers and ROM users will not be allowed on Nintendo wifi connection"

now absolutely NO games online work for me
im pretty sure they banned my IP address or my DS mac address

just a warning


----------



## bkonch (Aug 31, 2006)

they wouldn't do that.

the noa's LIKE playing against the course hackers in mkds.

btw, has anyone found a way to get around the white screens yet?


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 31, 2006)

Way to bump a dead topic. =P

In any case, I've been using this trainer lately. I'm yet to win with it (despite infinite health) because i just fly around as a morph ball and mess with people.


----------



## Trace II (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Jun 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(blizeH @ Jun 30 2006 said:
> ...


Don't worry, I found the trainer but I can't figure out how to use it.


----------

